# Cooking Up Some Fun - by Flabby Abbi (~BBW, ~~WG)



## flabby_abbi (Aug 1, 2008)

_~BBW, ~~WG _- Tom is an aspiring young chef with big dreams and you'll soon find out what kind of form they take in my first story ever!

*Cooking Up Some Fun
by Flabby Abbi*​ 
*Part One: Big Future*

I haven’t always been large you know. I used to be quite slim to tell the truth, even muscular.

I guess it all started when I started this new job of mine. Seeing as it was a job in the catering business, I was in constant exposure to food, all of it delicious.

My cooking talents at that time weren’t great, so I was made understudy to one of the best chefs in London, Jacques Perrien, who taught me virtually everything I now know about cooking. He always insisted on me sampling his creations, and how could I resist?

He would hand me plate after plate of steaming fish dishes with delicious homemade French fries, tasty lasagnes, succulent chicken stir-fries, and many more incredible dishes which left me clamouring for more.

And to top that, I was always left with the job with clearing up the remains of the day’s cooking and washing the dishes. Cleaning the dishes was a tough chore, but it was made easier after I had finished off the delicious remnants of Jacques’s handiwork.

Each day was pure bliss for me, and it had come as a great surprise to me at my age, only 24 at the time and holding down a dream job, for me at least (and you would think for any food-loving person), in which work was limited, the pay was good and I had a goddess of a wife.

She was slim, slender, big-breasted, a blonde bombshell to put it frankly. And as well as that she was caring, sweet and understanding. Though it seemed not quite so understanding when the first signs of an evident weight gain on my behalf became apparent.

&#8216;Well what do we have here?’ she said, indicating a small roll of flab peaking from beneath my boxer shorts.

&#8216;Oh that’s nothing,’ I said, heaving my boxers over it with some difficulty before clambering into bed.

&#8216;It’s always been there, now come here.’

Pulling her down onto the bed with me and kissing her passionately was an attempt to distract her from my gain and it worked, I’m pleased to say. She was completely taken aback but soon settled into it. I didn’t want her to become too fixated on my new roll of flab because I knew she’d pester me to lose some weight and to be honest I had not the time or the desire to do this. I liked this new development; its softness and slight jiggle felt much better than my formerly hard, washboard stomach had.

So things continued as normal.

I pursued my interest in culinary aspects more, often staying late to recreate the dishes Jacques had taught me how to make in order to taste the pleasure one more time. I would return home virtually full, but now I found I still had room for a reasonably large meal with my wife. That’s the great thing when you put on more and more weight. You can eat more and more!

But after couple of months, Hannah noticed.

&#8216;Tom,’ she said, peering at me in my seated position on the bed with a mega-sized tub of crispy crèmes between my legs, (chubby legs, that is!), &#8216;are you sure all this weight your putting on is nothing?’ poking my plump stomach billowing out of my open trousers with a wry smile.

&#8216;I know it looks like I’ve gained a lot, but it’s really nothing,’ I reassured her, digging into my fifth donut.

&#8216;Really nothing eh?’ she answered, dragging me over to the bathroom and leading me onto the scales.

Now had she done this a couple of months ago; the numbers glaring back at me would have been about 168 pounds, and that was mostly muscle. But now, with most of my former muscle gone, 189 pounds was the figure. Almost 189 pounds of pure flab, what a transformation!

&#8216;Not much then, my little piggy?’ Hannah laughed playfully, hugging me firmly around the middle, squashing all of my luscious, soft belly fat up against the wall. She kissed me on one of my fat cheeks.

&#8216;Now I can allow this weight gaining, honey, but any more and you're going to have to lose it all,’ she said, firm now.

I smiled at her and kissed her back, but I was secretly crestfallen at this news as it was almost inevitable I’d put on some form of weight, and I was firmly enjoying my current physique.

But returning to what I was before wasn’t all that bad, was it? I mean, I was as happy then as I was now, and I could sense my wife was slightly unhappy with my new, flabby form, though it was hard to tell. I returned to bed, after having given myself a long hard look in the mirror to decide what was best, to find my wife halfway through the remainder of my donuts!

&#8216;Hannah!’ I said. &#8216;Those are mine!’

She looked up at me, licking the creamy insides off her lips. &#8216;Yes darling, but you don’t want to gain any more weight, do you?’

&#8216;No,’ I agreed unwillingly, to say the least, whilst getting into bed beside her, &#8216;but one couldn’t hurt could it?’ I reached for the last donut hungrily.

She slapped my hand away.

&#8216;No!’ she said, pulling the box away. &#8216;You heard what I said, keep the same weight or lose a few, chubby!’

&#8216;But Hannah…’ I said forlornly, eyeing the creamy, sugar-coated donut greedily.

&#8216;No, and I’ll take the other box you have in your draw,’ she said, fetching my midnight snack from my chest of drawers and keeping it as close to her as possible, in order for me not to eat it. &#8216;And I think this whole weight matter should have one conclusion, that you lose all the weight you’ve put on and return to normal.’

&#8216;But..’ I pleaded.

&#8216;And if you want to have sex with me again you’ll drop the matter,’ she said, switching off the light.

She said nothing for to me until the morning, by which time both boxes had disappeared and as I searched the bed for my briefs, I noticed a globule of cream on her pillow.

Her wishes for me to lose weight I did not share, but it seemed my employers wanted to me to lose weight, as they awarded me the job of sous-chef in their main restaurant, Hernandez’s, meaning that I would be preparing far more food than I would be tasting. This also meant I had to bid farewell to Jacques, whose excellent food and tutoring I would miss, but his kind nature and the great friendship we had shared of those few months when we worked together.

Still, I jumped at the chance to earn more money and work at such a prestigious restaurant. Also, it meant that, even though I was unwilling to, I could please my wife and lose weight.

The working hours were shorter, as I was mainly employed to work the later shifts from 5 - 10, which did mean I spent less time with my wife, as she works too; but she seemed happy at home by herself or with her friends in the evenings, so I was happy too.

I spent most of my free time working out in the local gym, more of it as I lost more weight, or brushing up on my cooking skills for the evening when I would be required to cook dish after dish of top-notch food, all of which I couldn’t eat myself! That in itself was a shame, but pleasing my wife always came first for me and I avoided the temptation.

I was pleased with my early progress in my weight loss, for in the first two weeks I managed to lose 9 pounds, turning most of it into muscle, meaning the actual weight loss didn’t seem as much (muscle weighs more than fat, but it’s not as beautiful).

After spending the early morning with my wife, I would spend up until lunch and about 2 hours after lunch in the gym before performing my duties in the restaurant in the evening. Each time I would return exhausted to my wife at 10, generally only having time for quick dinner, though I still had tendency to cook more than was necessary. Strangely though, on my return, I would find my resources limited and the following morning I would frequently have to stock up on more food.

I enjoyed my evening meals with my wife, as it would finally give me the chance to eat some of my creations, and I suddenly seemed to be able to eat less and not feel hungry afterwards, meaning no after-dinner tub of ice cream or midnight snack, though I did miss those.

My wife enjoyed my food immensely; she was forgiven for perhaps enjoying it &#8216;too much’ and pinching most of mine when I was not in the room for whatever reason. I didn’t mind, though, as it meant there was less food on my plate, meaning I could lose more weight, quicker. And on top of that, Hannah always made sure I didn’t snack or anything, though I don’t know why was it didn’t exactly cause me to &#8216;pile on the pounds’ and our cupboards were always stocked to the brim, well they were when I left in the morning, so one snack here and there couldn’t hurt.

It was soon after that we discovered that Hannah was two months' pregnant, meaning she would have to quit work. I was so happy, the happiest I think I’d ever been, even though it meant there was less pay coming in (but my salary was sufficient for even a family of 5, so no worries there). I’d always wanted a kid and always thought I’d make a good father, so this was the best news yet. Also, I’d lost quite a bit more weight and had gained back some more muscle, I was almost thin enough to fit into my old clothes.

My wife now was almost permanently at home; I insisted on it.
I was determined to make sure that our first child was healthy, and that can only happen with a well-looked-after mother. It was my understanding that she spent most of the day either watching TV or gossiping on the phone with her friends; well, that’s what I thought at first.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 1, 2008)

*Part Two: Bigger..And Better*

About month later, me and my wife were in bed watching TV, just cuddling whilst we watched the last part of Shallow Hal (Great Film).

Her skin was so soft and I caressed it throughout, exploring her every region. Her body had gained a small bulk, given she was well into her pregnancy period, and it was evident as I moved my hands over her frame.

It was a little snug in her panties, I noticed, as I tried to delve into her nether regions, having difficulty squeezing my hand between her belly and the fabric.

She moved my hand away, and looked up at me with a playful smile.

Not now, cheeky she said, getting up from beneath the covers and walking towards the door.

Back in a minute she said softly.

I watched her leave hungrily, man she was still hot, even with the pregnant belly.

Her hips swayed delightfully as she slipped round the corner, slightly rounder hips I observed as I settled back against the back of the bed, watching the final few minutes of the movie.

Actually I thought to myself Hannah has become quite a bit more shapely over the pas few months.

Though its probably just the pregnancy and its effects and all that I thought to myself, this thought being a great reassurance.

She was gone some time and by the time shed returned, the film was long finished and I was flicking through the late night TV with little success.

She entered quietly, probably thinking I was asleep, but I heard her and smiled at her as she came over to me.

Though something seemed different about her midriff. Well by different I mean different to how I remember it from a couple of months back.

It was not that it was round because of her being pregnant and that, but it was also distinctly..well distinctly fat. It was hanging out of her pregnancy undies, you know the ones, the ones that are a lot higher than normal ones. Well they were definitely peeking out of these, encompassing the band of the underwear in a soft line of fat, a thin one but definitely a line.

I suddenly became aware that Hannah had stopped halfway across the room, and was looking at me with an odd expression on her face.

Is something wrong? she asked, putting her hands on shapely hips, which were being tightly hugged by her undies I also noticed.

Oh no, sorry I was miles away I replied, not wanting to make her feel self conscious.

She smiled and continued towards more, slipping into bed on top of me.

Now turn off the lights mister she said, with a sexy smile Things are about to get hot.

Sex with Hannah was simply amazing. Shes the best thing that ever happened to me in that department, and tonight was no different.

She roamed around on top of me as I pleasured her as best I could.

It was a little more difficult this time I noticed, her mass seemed to be pressing down on top of me more than usual.

But it did not matter, she still made the experience amazing.

The next morning we lay in slightly later than usual but I still managed to get a good few hours in the gym in morning.

I returned home for a quick lunch, Hannah was on the couch watching TV, though when I came in her flustered expression seemed to suggest shed been doing a lot more than that, as did the smearing of ice cream on her lips and the empty freezer.

When I returned to the gym, the womens plus-size work-out had started in the dance hall in front of the running machines I was working out on.

The room was surrounded by half see-through glass walls on 3 sides with a mirror at the far end.

At ones of the windows, leaning on the bars was a gaggle of fitness freaks clearly enjoying the spectacle, falling over laughing as the women struggled to imitate their slender instructors movements.

Every now and again I would look up and see their bountiful booties shaking in front of me, the bunched masses of fat swaying in the tight-fit tracksuits or hot pants their owners had struggled into earlier.

I found myself slightly intrigued and when I could I looked up, more frequently in order to view this spectacle fully.

The women movements were sluggish, even though theyd only be working out for around 15 minutes, though what do you expect? Its normal to be honest for that to happen, though unfortunately for me it lessened the jiggling sensation which caused every flabby part of the womens body to ripple and sway.

I was surprised at how intrigued I was by this display and I was sad to see it end and watch the men dancers prance in after them. It had only lasted 25 minutes but had to be one of the most enjoyable 25 minute performances Id ever experienced. On the drive home, I was fixated with the image of those women, jumping up and down, moving from side-to-side in almost hypnotic fashion thanks to the movement of the flabby girth they were carrying with them as they did so.

I wished I could have seen them in something less than a tracksuit. A swimsuit would have brought out their luscious curves and contours just fine.

I almost wished Hannah was like that.

But hang on a minute I though to myself, isnt she becoming like that?

Her weight on top of me last night and that small roll of fat peeking from beneath her undies would suggest so, but was that weight gain related to her being around the house more and doing less exercise?

These were all question I couldnt answer without questioning Hannah, and I was afraid I would offend her.

So before I did anything, I decided to observe her eating more closely.

Fortunately, I dont work on Sunday evenings and this would provide me with the perfect opportunity to see if she was eating more, therefore putting on weight and therefore making it possible to make his new dream woman. How Id come to the conclusion that a woman of such a huge size could be my perfect women I was at a loss to explain, but it felt right so it was worth a try.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 1, 2008)

*Part Three: Another Helping, Another Revelation*

As Hannah got further into her pregnancy, her activity became fairly limited, the biggest exertion she would experience in a day would be going upstairs to bed.

She needed more assistance as she felt less up to moving around, meaning I had to reduce the amount of time spent in the gym each day. Though this was a good thing really as I no longer needed that much time in the gym, I was fitter than Id ever been, although it did mean I was unable to view the plus size work-out, meaning my craving for a woman of that size was enhanced.

Hannah, thankfully, was not only expanding due to her advance through the pregnancy stages but because of other reasons.

I was having to stock up on food more often, now that Hannahs movement was basically none existent.

She would spend most of the day on the sofa watching TV, when I was out of sight gorging on the box of delicacies hidden underneath the coffee table, her now noticeably plump belly divided into two sumptuous rolls of flab in her seated position.

The gain in weight could not go unspoken about between the two of us for much longer, I was waiting for her to mention it as I was unwilling to risk offending her in case it was an unwanted gain in weight caused by the pregnancy.

But now I was home more than usual, I was determined to hasten her ballooning by cooking her the most fattening foods possible and to limit her activity even further (though this was quite difficult), all I could do was hope that she would oblige and fulfil my fantasy.

Each mealtime, breakfast, lunch, dinner (and before I went to work), I cooked her a delicious, though most importantly incredibly fattening dish, bringing it to her on the sofa, in order to hasten the weight gain, preventing physical activity.

I cooked her Pot Roast, Honey Roast Ham, Various Cheesecakes, Pancakes and Maple Syrup, Turkey Dinners, Pizza, Spaghetti Bolognese, Chocolate Gateaux, anything reasonably fattening or delicious, you name it, only the best for my Hannah.

She devoured all of it hungrily, before shed been limited to what the fridge or cupboard presented her with in, basically food in its simplest form, microwave able or ready-to-eat (she had little skill or desire when it came to cooking, though she didnt mind eating what I cooked!).

I was bemused, but also relieved, at her readiness to eat such foods; she was aware of their fatty contents and the weight they would put onto her widening frame but did not seem to care.

Before her pregnancy it would seem she specified what foods she would eat and Im fairly sure none of these would enter into her specifications

It was a relief, yes, but a strange one.

Another couple of months and Hannah was nearing her due date.

She was understandably terrified, terrified that something would go wrong, meaning that she turned more fervently to me and my cooking for reassurance and comfort.

And what wonders my cooking had performed for her!

Thank goodness she felt restricted by any form of maternity clothing and that she preferred to sport her maternity underwear at all times. This gave me a clear view of the developments made in the 9 months of eating, eating and eating.

I either watched her from a distance while she ate or slept, taking in the beauty I had helped create or snuggled up with her on the sofa, cuddling and caressing her bountiful form.

The most distinct area of improvement was her stomach, which had absorbed the fattening foods well, turning them into luscious flab which piled itself onto her frame, roll after roll of pure ecstasy. Her body had always been tanned and her new frame complimented this fact, her bronze belly ridden with stretch marks and contours which split her fat and flab into plump, different sections.

Caressing it as Hannah slept was an almost unrivalled joy, only beaten by the prospect of watching her grow more.

Though I did not see her upright often, it was plain to see how her shapely hips and ass had widened.

Her hips had plumped up considerably, creating a distinct hourglass image when I was able to view Hannah in her full glory. Those wide hips provided firm, or flabby!, support for her plump belly and had contours of their own. These provided a fine taster to what was to follow if you viewed her from the other side.

When I was fortunate enough to do so, I saw a sight I know is worth seeing more than twice.

Two fat cheeks, pushed up against one another, only kept from bouncing against each other by her undies, which may I may as well refer to as a thong theyre so small in comparison. Yes, two luscious cheeks propped up two tree-trunk like formations, being her legs, now ridden with cellulose.

But that isnt it, my friends. For Hannah has more seductive talents than just 3, she has 7 qualities to her glorious physique.

Her amazing good looks, those rosy, fat and rounded cheeks, her two delightful chins, her flab ridden arms, heavy with fat and her breasts, well I dont even bother to guess what size they are, it might take a while. Theyre like two footballs atop a sack of potatoes (her boobs, her belly).

Finally, amid a frenzy of preparation, not to mention a vast amount of eating on Hannahs behalf, the baby was finally ready to arrive.

I do apologise for failing to tell you its sex, but maybe Ill let you guess some more.

Hannah went into labour on the 4th May, 2011 at St.Georges Hospital, London.

It was an amazing experience and I wanted to be there throughout, even the bits when it gets quite ugly, though none of the bits when Im looking at my wife.

I held her hand all the way through, through the pain and strife that is made all worth it when that baby pops out.

And it eventually did, after 16.5 hours of painstaking labour, Hannah gave birth to..


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 2, 2008)

*Part Four: The After-Birth*

.a baby Girl.

It was such an incredible feeling.

I was a father!

And not only that I had a beautiful wife to share it with.

But the birth of my child, along with the joyous feelings I felt, caused me to feel partly, and I think you can guess why, sad inside, though I didnt want to show it or dwell on it, I was determined not to ruin the best moment of my life.

We took our baby home and settled back to life as it had been before, though with obvious alterations and changes with the baby around.

We still hadnt decided on a name for her, but at that time there was another, more pressing issue that I was deeply concerned about.

I had continued serving Hannah, as I had done before, the fattening foods which would help her gain further.

Though she now seemed unwilling to eat as much, now she was free of the bonds of pregnancy and the extra girth it brought (though youll be pleased to hear she was still a considerably large woman) and now that she was a mother, I perhaps felt she would lose the gained pounds and return to her old-self, weight-conscious and exceedingly slim.

I did not want this, but I needed to keep her happy.

So I asked her Is something wrong with the food Hannah?.

Now Hannah is not one to criticise my food, and there is to be honest little reason why she should. Shed always liked my cooking, ever since I cooked for her on our 3rd date. But she now picked through it absent-mindedly, not even caring for desert.

No, its just she began. She sighed.

Me being like this she said It cant be a pretty sight for you.

I raised my eyebrows at this.

What? she asked You.You like meas I ama fat, lumpy woman?

Well I answered Yes, but your not just fat and, err lumpy, your more than that, your beautiful, your gorgeous in fact, however you look, but you could not be more beautiful to me, than you are now.

For this, I received a huge hug, a heavy one really. She leapt onto to me and hugged me, kissing me all over.

Oh you dont now how that makes me feel she said, pressing her round face against mine.

To be honest with you she said I was jealous of you before, when you were fat yourself and I wanted that too.

I listened, quite taken aback.

But I didnt want a blimp of husband who couldnt take care of me and feed me she explained, blushing slightly So thats why I wanted you to stop and why I ate so much, Im sure you noticed, and I know thats selfish but can I ask you to forgive me?.

Oh I can forgive you alright I answered, kissing her long and hard.

Oh good she said, beaming But you just wait, this isnt over!

And she was right.

Given the fact that she was half the time looking after our baby girl, it was remarkable that she had any time for eating.

I was excused from performing any baby duties, though I wanted to do some in order to form a bond with her, so long as I conjured up the most delicious and fattening dishes possible.

My career as a chef had taken off and I had been contracted by a little-known, wealthy businessman to run my own restaurant in West London.

For this, I was paid a lot more than before, pretty much double the salary, and this meant I was able to purchase a plush, expensive flat near to the location of my restaurant.

It was beautifully furbished and furnished, with excellent cooking facilities and an amazing master-bedroom.

With these facilities available to me I was able to cook to my hearts content, serving up dish after dish on our dining-room table, each of which my wife devoured with gusto. She enjoyed the plus-sized clothing I had bought for her and paraded around in it for me and the baby, and just for me in the bedroom, lingerie on or off!

I made Chinese, Mexican, Spanish, Indian, Thai, Russian, American and Italian food, though Hannah spent little time admiring the food and more time eating it, enjoying every fattening ounce of my creations.

We decided on the name Kelli for our daughter, no need to tell you who inspired that choice, who when we moved in was 5 months old, having been born at an impressive 10lbs. Big hopes for her.

Hannah, unfortunately, didnt grow as prominently or quickly as she had done during her pregnancy. The lbs kept on coming, by mid-July she weighed 229lbs, but her girth increased little.

Her belly plumped up a bit, squeezing up against the fabric of her various plus-sized tops and sweaters, hanging slightly over her sweats and pants.

This was extremely disappointing but I knew it would all change rather soon.

Although it would mean, to improve and quicken the amount gained, that Hannah would again have to reduce her activity.

When I told her this, one night in bed, she didnt exactly complain, and how could she? Eating delicious, fattening food all day and barely moving, its every BBWs dream day!

I loved snuggling up to her even more now, feeling her soft belly, toying with as if it were putty, it was that stretchy and adaptable, and that big.

Yep, she was definitely bigger for the better.

To be continued...


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 2, 2008)

*Part Five: Teenage Munches (18 Years Later)*

Doing your receipts for the financial year, its an absolute nightmare, especially because I have absolutely no talent in mathematical sums of nearly, any kind.

I was about half way through, 3 hours into it, when my wife strode through the door. Well I say strode, more like struggled through and waddled over to me. She shook delightfully as she came slowly in my direction.

She had just got up after along sleep, most likely tired out after the sex last night, shes still amazing but because of her vast weight she gets quite tired after an hour or so.

She was sporting a close-fit, long sleeved blouse, only big enough to contain her breast, but barely. These babies were fairly huge, bouncing atop her mammoth belly as she waddled towards me.

She smiled, stretching her fat, rounded cheeks outwards and causing her various chins to ripple and twitch.

She sat down on my knee, and kissed me on the cheek.

Hey Hun she said, suddenly letting out a large belch.

Her belly jiggled and heaved outwards, stretching even further over her hot pants, now sagging further over them in her seated position.

Have you been snacking again, Hannah? I said, in mock surprise and annoyance.

Yes Tom she said, blushing Well just a couple of tubs of ice cream, and a few donuts, well about 15, and a few Twinkies, well quite a few, and

Ok, ok, ok I said, laughing I get the picture honey and kissed her back.

Now can you shift over a bit, your really hurting my knee I said.

Oh sorry she said, blushing again and she shifted her belly off me and onto the other side of the chair, letting it hang down the other side of the chair. It creaked perilously, I might need to reinforce them soon.

I cold feel her chunky, bare, warm legs resting atop of me. Gripped by yet more cellulite, they were like large collections of massed fat spread out in generous proportions announce on slender legs. To support her bootilicious booty, the needed to be big.

Now all but hiding her tiny-looking, but in reality large, panties in the cavernous crack between the two, huge, rippling cheeks of luscious flab.

I grabbed them firmly, feeling their delightfully flabby and soft texture.

She shrieked with delight, giving me a playful pinch herself.

At that moment, our two daughters Kelli and Jenni could be heard in the hallway.

We both got up and went through to the lounge and then into the hall to see them.

Our house was open plan style one, with as few doors as possible, doors really do stop my wifes progress and are beginning to hinder my daughters as well.

I had to have most of the house re-designed to accommodate them, though I was glad to as I meant we were getting somewhere.

On entering the hall, we saw Kelli and Jenni were at the door, waiting for us.

Daddy shouted Kelli, waddling towards me and hugging me profusely around my slim middle. I hugged her back around her considerably rounder one, my arms resting atop her large love handles which were beginning to emerge from beneath her XXXL jeans.

Hi sweetie I said, after our embrace was over.

How was school? I asked, addressing both of them after an equally big hug from Jenni.

Oh great Jenni said, smiling Kellys only got a week to go and my exams are over.

And weve got a surprise Kelly said.

At that moment, a young man walked through the door, carrying various large bags.

This is Adam they said.

He smiled at Hannah and Me and asked the girls Upstairs on the right, isnt it?

Yep they said, blushing.

He struggled upstairs, his slim frame struggling with the heavily laden bags.

Well said Hannah Ill let you get to it and bumped bellies with the two girls, a thing they always did before eating a lot.

Hers vastly out weighed our daughters but they were catching up, each one bouncing around and rippling as it came into contact with the other.

Off you go I said, and watch as the hurried upstairs, waddling as fast as they could to begin their feasting.

I noticed how quickly their shapes were becoming apparent.

Jenni was a distinct pear-shaped figure, her hips and ass were wider than Kellis but Kellis belly was a more prominent figure than Jennis, dwarfing it considerably as it hung and swayed atop her tight jeans.

Im so proud of our girls Hannah said, and I nodded in agreement.

The girls were gone some time, though we thought little of them as I helped Hannah indulge in some feasting of her own.

Lying down on our vast lounger, she took bite after bite of my cooking exploits, eating every last morsel of the piles of foods Id prepared for her to devour.

It was all there, Cheesecakes, Cakes, Donuts, Cookies, Pies, Burgers, Fries, Pastries, A lasagne, A roast turkey and chicken.

My cooking had got much better and because of it I was to receive a vast increase on my salary, thanks to the rave reviews I had been receiving concerning my chain of restaurants around England.

I was earning up to $5 million dollars a year and had come up with an excellent plan to use this money to the best of its uses.

I put the idea to my wife in bed that evening, after a long, banquet of a dinner for the whole family had finished, whilst she lay there, exhausted and with her belly heaving heavily in our king-sized leisure bed.

When Id finished, a sudden burst of energy hit and she began hugging and kissing me ecstatically, proclaiming it to be a revelation and insisting that we must carry it out.

The plan was to

To be continued.....


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 2, 2008)

*Part Six: Fat House*

expand the horizons, if you will, of our feasting, bring it to a wider audience, you could say.

In essence, my plan was to create a fat paradise, an obese haven where fat women or those who wished to be fat could spend their there eating to their hearts content.

A fat farm if you will, teaching them how to enhance the gaining experience and make it a more enjoyable and productive one.

The very next day, with my wifes help while choosing, I purchased an expansive Mansion in the Berkshire countryside, a Mansion surrounded by seemingly endless grounds.

It was a pricey deal struck with the owner, but a fair one considering what we were going to do there. With around $3 million remaining for my master plan, my family and I set about creating the plans for my dream residence.

It was to be named Broad-View Lodge, a hotel which me, my wife and two daughters would run, with the aim to not only let our residents enjoy themselves, but leave with a bigger view of things.

It was predominantly designed for women, as I specialised in helping women gain more and the grand opening was able to be achieved about 6 months after the re-designing work had begun.

I was desperate to get it open and to start the process and even though 6 months seems an awfully long time, it was worth the wait I can assure you.

We had installed a main entrance where the residents would check in, a vast all-day restaurant, various lounge areas equipped with bars serving food at all hours, a spa and swimming pool, large gardens, excellent living conditions for each residents room (equipped with large mini-bar, of course!), a games room, special discussion rooms and numerous clothes stores, essential to the whole ensemble!

Me, Hannah and the girls had our own private quarters, which visitors could enter if they wished, having booked a meeting beforehand if they had any queries or problems they needed answering.

I was the main orchestrator of the whole process, whereas Hannah would give discussions on weight gain and just about anything really concerning weight, or even non-related issues like films and general gossip.

The girls agreed to just blend in with the residents as fellow gainers and just help them along the way.

They were getting a hell of a lot bigger now they were in the prime stage of their pubescent years, and they each wanted to get bigger so blending in and doing all the normal activities was a good idea.

The opening day was the 22nd January, and most of the places in the mansion were booked up a few months beforehand, we had been recommended to the general public by many key figures in society, who shared my wishes to make our residents bigger but had not the resources to do so.

There wasnt a huge influx of women when the gates opened at 10:00 in the morning on the first day, about 70 women were booked in to stay for the next month or so, we were hoping to keep our number more selective at first, in order to make it easier to put pounds on the women quicker.

The vast majority that checked in with Me and Hannah at the main desk were quite slim, some more than others, around 80% I would say were lower than around a size 8. They were all surprised to see me with such a large woman as Hannah, who was squeezed into a large spinney chair, which just managed to encompass her body, clothed today in a smart white business jacket and mini skirt, with an open red blouse showing her off her heaving cleavage.

The other 20% of the women were a bit larger, more shapely and I was happier to see their curvy frames pass through our glass doors. Fortunately, the 12 of them arrived a bit later than the other, slimmer women had and this meant we could divide them up and welcome them as was necessary considering their different sizes.

I ushered the slim women waiting in the lobby to a large discussion room to the left of the lobby whilst Hannah, a little time later (due to their late arrival) led the 12 larger women off into a separate room on the right.

Good morning ladies I said, taking a stand on a platform at the far end of the room.

Good morning Mr.Fiddler they answered in resounding unison.

Please, call me Tom I said.

Good morning Tom they said, giggling.

Yes good morning indeed, and a very warm welcome to Broad-View Lodge. As many of you Im sure know, I am the manager Tom Fiddler and it is my job to ensure you have a pleasant and fruitful stay here at Broad-View. I need not tell you about the excellent facilities here, but does anyone have any questions about anything, anything at all.

There was a loud barrage of voices, all calling out different things but I chose a sweet looking brunette seated in front of me.

When do we eat she asked softly, blushing slightly when all eyes turned on her.

Well lunch is served from between 12 and 4, breakfast 7.30 until 10 and Dinner is served between 6.30 and 11 I answered.

Im not quite sure well need all that time one woman at the back piped up, and there was a small burst of giggles amongst the women.

Well, youd be surprised I said The food her is excellent and it can be ordered outside of meal times as well by the use of room service, details are on your dressing tables in your rooms.

Now if youd like to sample some of the cooking at the back there I said, indicating to a vast buffet of assorted pastries, cakes and other confectionary Youd be most welcome.

Slowly, the throng of slim, dainty women made their way to the back and started tasting various pieces of my creation.

They all seemed to be enjoying it and most of them returned to pile more sweet creations onto their plate and devour them heartily.

Meanwhile, Hannah was briefing the other 12 women on what they could enjoy at Broad-View.

She told them virtually the same facts about our facilities and also discussed various things, like how they were encouraged to try most things at the evening buffet dinner.

All of my cooking, and that done by the other chefs was filled with fattening and delicious ingredients, meaning the residents would feel obliged to help themselves to more food.

She also told them that they shouldnt feel nervous around the slimmer women, that they should integrate and involve them in activities. Also that meal times were mandatory, it would help them get to know each other better and that they shouldnt do activities on an empty stomach, heaven forbid!

My wifes such a great persuader, so the 12 women were put at ease and were happy to help themselves to the large amounts of refreshments provided.

I felt it was necessary to dine with the women, to try and get them to eat more, you know, pressure them into eating more, telling them how thin they look and all that.

I did so that lunchtime, after having talked to the girls during the snacking after my talk.

Hannah said she would prefer to eat upstairs with Kelli and Jenni as it would be difficult to talk to anyone with her bulk keeping her some distance away from her neighbour.

Lunch was a 3 course affair, today being a chilli covered burger and fries ensemble to start, the women dug in greedily, their appetites had obviously grown after the large sugar intake beforehand.

I was sat amongst a group of woman in their mid-20s who were perhaps the slimmest of the lot. I like to instil an image upon them that I should be treated like a sort of kind, elder brother figure, although at 42 I could almost be a their father, and I gave one of them a hug, to form some form of bond you know, and I couldve sworn I felt her ribcage, though feeling her stomach wouldve been exceedingly perverted so I stopped the hug before she got suspicious.

But I did say to her, as she started her Chicken Pie, My god, Anna your as thin as stick, you really shouldnt be wasting away like that!.

She nodded in my direction and voiced her agreement in between shovelling her food down.

It was great to see how well all the women were eating, I expected the adjustment to be longer but it seemed they had forgotten to bring their calorie charts to lunch, not even a leaflet. I mean to say theyd thrown all signs of healthy eating out of the window.

Our waiters placed at least 6 plates of food in front of them, 2 portions a course, and they put them away, not without difficult but certainly readily, with a certain amount of pressuring from me.

Like, You know I did cook this myself you know and That was delicious wasnt, it surely I could interest you in some more?.

Ive often been told by colleagues and women that I have charm, charisma and good looks. Well if thats true they certainly paid dividends at lunch that day.

The women were all apparently full and most went off for a nap on my advice, inactivity means instant gain.

The same could be said after dinner, when the ladies could simply not resist my Roast Turkey and the home-made ice cream which followed. Also, they seemed to be encouraged by my wifes insatiable eating throughout, and readily piled away the food themselves.

A good days work I thought when I went to bed that night, cuddling up to my wife and her squishy, flabby, bountiful frame. So warm and cuddly.

Things could only get better, and bigger!


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 2, 2008)

*Part Seven: Coming Thick And Fast*

About 2 weeks went by before we decided to have our first official, all residents event.

Things were going very smoothly, the residents were bonding excellently and we were raking in the money with the amount of food they ate.

Food was for me cheap to prepare and I was making a killing each meal time, even though the price wasnt highly inflated from the cost to make it, due to the amount each resident tucked away and thanks to the numerous room service calls we were receiving daily from most of our residents.

We were providing them a service which they couldnt refuse, delicious, easily available and affordable food.

It was amazing the progress a number of them had made.

A group of them, who seemed to be always together when I passed them around the place, had plumped up a lot quicker than me or my wife had thought possible.

One in particular, who I was desperate to get acquainted with better, called Naomi, a medium height, talkative woman from the north of England, was at least 2.5 sizes larger than when she glided through that door 2 weeks before, a curvaceous yet slim form of a woman.

Now she, along with the others, had acquired rounder bellies, thighs and juicer behinds, most noticeable by the various visits they were now having to make to the clothes stores, though some of them had had the decency to display themselves in outfits slightly to small for them for a bit longer, their new fat peeking out of every possible corner and moving about as she did, threatening to burst each now tiny collection of fabric.

The pool, I now knew, was a good asset also as it made good viewing of the womens newly shapely behinds. I was able to watch them waddle around its edge in slim bikinis on larger bodies, their now dimpled frames wriggling around delightfully.

Though they enticed me, none could entice me yet more than my beautiful Hannah, who herself had managed to pack on a few pounds, mostly spending her days eating donuts at the main lobby desk or sleeping in our quarters, when not dining on my fine cuisine on offer.

Now back to this event we were organizing.

It was an event not only designed to strengthen the bonds between our blossoming babes, but also to build up their appetites and stretch their stomachs in order to cram more food in over the coming months.

I was confident that they would all agree to stay longer than the had originally planned, as many had indicated they might when I sat with them at lunch.

I was getting to like them all, every single, gradually gaining one of them.

We called them all in after a larger than normal dinner, leaving the women gasping and struggling as they waddled in, most of them had acquired a slight waddle which was good to see.

Evening ladies I began Now tonight is a night of enjoyment and me and my wife have organized various competitions and games for you all in order to enjoy it fully.

There were murmurs all around the large room, the ladies sat around numerous round tables asking each other whatever could be in store for them.

To start off Hannah said We will have a raffle, now if everyone would like to get out their raffle tickets which we gave to you earlier we can begin.

On a table adjacent to where we were standing, there were various prizes, for the women whose tickets were identical to the ones drawn from a hat.

Now the first number is.

Number 41!

Ooo, ooo, thats me piped up a rather short girl at the back, who rushed up to the front to collect her prize.

Congratulations. I said, waiting for her tell me her name.

Stephanie she answered, hopping from toe to toe in avid anticipation.

You win the first prize Stephanie Hannah said, smiling knowingly which is a delicious chocolate gateaux! What do you say to that!?.

Hannah handed the large, heavy, sugar filled confectionary on an equally large plate to Stephanie, who struggled slightly under its weight, she was rather weedy.

Oh its great, I cant wait to eat it when I get back to my room she said, and made to go back to her seat.

Err, hang on there Stephanie I said, beckoning her back up the platform You wouldnt want your friends there to pinch some of your cake now would you? I mean, Im sure theyd love a slice but be fair to yourself, its yours fair and square. So, maybe you should, well, take a bite now, make sure they dont spoil it for you?.

Well Stephanie said, hesitating at the thought.

Alright then, its all for me then she said, sticking her tongue out mockingly at all those present and picking it up in two grateful hands, she took a huge bite out of, grinning with ecstatic pleasure.

Now while she finishes that Hannah said, leaving me to lead the now chocolate covered Stephanie over to a table out of the way Lets get on with the rest!

The raffle went quickly, an assortment of cakes going to a grateful, rosy-cheeked young woman called Bella, a large jar of sweets to a woman, perhaps in her early thirties named Julie and the fourth prize of a free lunch coupon going to slightly chubby woman called Nadia.

Next up was an eating competition, where two women were chosen to try and eat the contents of a large tub before the other.

I chose two rather slim girls, perhaps ones who were slower to adapt to the amounts of food being eaten, or with a better metabolism.

They had little fat hugger their rather slim frame but this didnt stop them digging in to the food on available to them.

Right from the start, they ploughed their way through the food like two pigs eating from a trough, their faces and hands covered in various sauces, sugars and creamy centres spilling out of the vast handfuls of delicacies the grabbed in their hands and devoured within seconds.

The tubs were pretty deep, they were about half the width and length of a table and about as deep as small bath-tub.

Rosie, the slimmer of the two, munched her way to victory in about 10 minutes, but boy shed eaten a lot, a lot of confectionary had been piled into those tubs, and now it was all safely deposited in the right place, the bottom of their stomachs.

Of course why all this went on, the women would be feeling ravenous themselves and food was distributed generously.

The evening finished an hour or two later, after a few more events of similar description, and the women all struggled up to bed.

I too departed, after my wife had finished up the remains of the buffet there. She needed new clothes, well in truth but in essence.

I liked her like that, her mass of flab billowing out from beneath her tight clothing, her belly slumped over her front and her dimpled thighs peeking out from beneath her skirt. I wouldnt want to spoil those images now would I?

The aftermath of that event was a positive one.

The women could be seen in the dining rooms long before the meals started serving and then staying as long as was allowed, eventually mooching out of the rooms once the food had dried up.

The foods sugary and addictive qualities were working, and the women also made full use of the bars and mini-bars available, huddling together around the buffet before lunch and dinner, swapping treats and gorging themselves entirely.

It was definitely a big transformation from almost a month ago.

Another month passed, and by that time we were already graced with their company for another couple of months more, every single woman having decided to extend their stay longer than they had originally intended.

Some even cancelled pressing dates or called in sick at work in order to stay a few precious moments longer. They were precious for these women, for as I came to understand, many of them had never been able to eat this much food, not just because they physically couldnt manage before but because they were afraid.

Im glad to say my wife and I gave them the confidence to do all they now did.

And in earnest they did it, oh certainly, and how it was showing!

They had all, some more than others, grown considerably since arriving 2 months before.

The place could now be described as a Fat chick haven, truly I could for they were fat now, not just gently round or a little bit chubby.

Unseen bellies had now blossomed, no longer their former flat selves but at least 10 times their original size, each possessing a considerable girth which had to watched carefully, in case it knocked somebody flying.

Although these heavy girls would have difficulty flying.

It was a pleasure to share their company when in the lounge, laughing away with them and just admiring their physique, their in some cases squishy and imposing bellies, divided into chunky fat rolls when sat down on their large, flabby behinds.

I had become very close to some, Rosie, Maria, Flora, Kate, Vanessa, Dawn, Jennifer, and others were all content for me to snuggle on comfy chair with them, sharing their warmth and luscious bodies and just chatting to them about anything really.

Hannah didnt seem to mind, she was still my supreme goddess and she knew what I was doing was in order to help them feel secure and make them want to gain more.

But for me it was also more.

It made me feel like a pimp really, not one in charge of looking after ill-tempered, foul-mouthed average sluts but one helping absolute peak specimens of a woman.

It was a great time for me and I knew that in time it would be even greater.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 3, 2008)

*Part Eight: Fat, And Here To Stay (A Year And A Bit Later)*

Oh this was heaven!

Well if heaven is like this if I do ever get there, if it exists, well if it was like this I would so want to be there, forever.

I was surrounded by women, beautiful, cushion-like women. Huge women they were, enormous.

We were having an afternoon relaxation period.

Draped over all manner of furniture were these gorgeous women, the same women I had welcomed to Broad-View, shaking their slim hands and guiding their slender frames into that discussion room, to start their journey of pleasure and expansion to bigger horizons.

Those hands, which caressed my face so gently were chunky, with éclair like fingers, leading to ever thicker arms, flab hanging down at the elbow.

They lay all around me, a circle of obese flab surrounding. Though being surrounded by such beings was not a bad experience. It was certainly anything but that.

Their fat, squishy, hanging bellies encased by tight bikini bottoms lay heaving against mine, though some were willing to pull off the constricting panties and display the full glory of their bellies, also displaying the mass of fat laden around the main body frame that is their legs, bunched up together in a dimpled delight of fat, flab and cellulite. Then you have their huge cheeks, two huge collections of flab crushed up against each other, riding up behind the huge, varying sizes of hips.

This was my dream realised, as well as the bonus of having a virtually immobile wife, who was a still a constant, ever large figure in my life.

I would lie amidst her masses of fat for hours, talking and just being with her, her soft fat swirling all around me.

As well as that, I had these huge, beautiful women, who said they were eternally grateful to me and would do as I wished.

I was more like a prince now than a pimp, I could pleasure these women on request, stuff them still bursting point, but it was not exploitation, they knew this was what they wanted, living amongst other equally big women, equally fat, sharing equal desires for their weight and body-size, though varying in shape they were all similar, but incredibly special to me, and I to them.

It was utter bliss, lying amidst them, surrounded by fat, 500lbs+, huge women, masses of jiggling fat, piled atop once slender frames now so fat, flab atop flab, roll after roll. It was the best experience ever.


*THE END*


SO! What did everyone or anyone think?
Feedback would be much appreciated


----------



## Bluestreak (Sep 29, 2011)

I liked it!

I do think the end is a bit rushed and a ...little ...conflict, as a plot device, where one woman resists the inevitable gain, confides in the wife and then the husband, for example, might have brought a little more depth to the story.

All in all, it's a grand and effusive tale!

Thanks


----------

